# Aggressive Definition



## adubg (Oct 3, 2013)

I just realized aggressive is a word used quite frequently in snowboarding. Aggressive rider, aggressive side-cut, aggressive stance... etc. What is an aggressive rider? There isn't a definition anywhere online that I could find when i came to snowboarding. Yet, everyone uses it. What do you guys think it means?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

you know.. like..... aggressive..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When we ride by someone asking what aggressive means we punch them in the face, balls or boobs to show them the definition. In summit co you can do all of the above..... Just be glad you asked it on a forum and not in person.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Opposite of a passive rider, 
pretty self explanatory


----------



## adubg (Oct 3, 2013)

slyder said:


> Opposite of a passive rider,
> pretty self explanatory


 Haha Ok what is a passive rider than?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> you know.. like..... aggressive..


Wikipedia, lists for the definition of "redundant" see: 
Redundant!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How about a passive aggressive rider?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> How about a passive aggressive rider?


A shitload of those 'round here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> How about a passive aggressive rider?





The Deacon said:


> A shitload of those 'round here.


Just for that, I oughta punch you right in the,...


...aw fuckit! Who cares!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

adubg said:


> Haha Ok what is a passive rider than?


A rider that asks what is an "aggressive rider" :eusa_clap:

if your serious I characterize it to be a rider that may take more risks, hit features on a hill most riders are staying away from, carving hard down steep runs, bombing hills at a high rate of speed. Someone that is not just out looking at the beautiful scenery or enjoying the smooth gentle lazy green runs.


----------



## adubg (Oct 3, 2013)

Argo said:


> When we ride by someone asking what aggressive means we punch them in the face, balls or boobs to show them the definition. In summit co you can do all of the above..... Just be glad you asked it on a forum and not in person.


 Wow must be pretty dangerous in those summit streets!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> A rider that asks what is an "aggressive rider" :eusa_clap:
> 
> if your serious I characterize it to be a rider that may take more risks, hit features on a hill most riders are staying away from, carving hard down steep runs, bombing hills at a high rate of speed. Someone that is not just out looking at the beautiful scenery or enjoying the smooth gentle lazy green runs.


Yeah. That sounds like me.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

if you're an aggressive rider, it pretty much means you just straight up _drop heavy, blow shit up and take out the GNARbage like a powder gangster!_


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> if your serious I characterize it to be a rider that may take more risks, hit features on a hill most riders are staying away from, carving hard down steep runs, bombing hills at a high rate of speed. Someone that is not just out looking at the beautiful scenery or enjoying the smooth gentle lazy green runs.


Yep that's what I think.

Aggressive rider = main focus is on pushing themselves all the time. Steeper, deeper, higher, faster, longer, is the main goal. Usually likes a stiffer setup that can give them the confidence to push... Doesn't spend much time being social. Lifts are for social time, or looking for the next aggressive line to ride. When riding in a group, if breaking up into the singles line will get them riding faster, they'll do it at the cost of social time.

Aggressive stance = I don't think this is a real thing. I don't think a wider stance is more aggressive, the RIGHT stance for the rider is going to be the most aggressive.

Aggressive sidecut = Again I don't think this is real. A short radius sidecut will turn harder with less lean, but that doesn't make it more aggressive. A long sidecut radius allows you to be more aggressive with carves because you need to lean the board more for a given turn radius.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i yell at grandmas and families that are in my way, and occasionally bodycheck skiers off the cattrack into the bushes and trees, do i rate?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its a mindset or attitude of attack...that is a combination of: trying to use the fullest potential of the board's design, taking advantage to use the fullest potential of the line/snow/terrain...while pushing the envelope of your skills. Its a magical moment when these factors come together...its called the flow state...riding the razor's edge or that endless moment when a rider disappears.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its a mindset or attitude of attack...that is a combination of: trying to use the fullest potential of the board's design, taking advantage to use the fullest potential of the line/snow/terrain...while pushing the envelope of your skills. Its a magical moment when these factors come together...its called the flow state...riding the razor's edge or that endless moment when a rider disappears.


wow, well said, that was quite poetic


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> wow, well said, that was quite poetic





CassMT said:


> i yell at grandmas and families that are in my way, and occasionally bodycheck skiers off the cattrack into the bushes and trees, do i rate?


Yours was poetic as well... just in a different way!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Reads responses* And they said _I_ was aggressive. Even though if you cut me off. Once a week I will have some of my brother's lame ass friends ring your door bell, and when you open the door BAM! you get punched right in your man business.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_Everything_ you need to know about the definition of "aggressive" around here,......

- The Angry Snowboarder Keeping It Real Since Day Seven - 

...nuff said? :eusa_clap:


----------

